# Truffle hunting update



## LittleCloud (Apr 21, 2021)

Nano has gotten his license, he is now officially a truffle dog 

He seemed to have issues with his sense of smell at one point, but it has since resolves. It was probably part of his learning curve, infact he finished best in his class.

It's wonderful watching him hunt, he's very motivated and persistent. This has become one of his favorite games.










After our exam we celebrated with some truffle butter on toast. He was very interested


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations. What a great accomplishment.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonderful - big congratulations 🤩🥳!! I love your photos. Nano is rightfully proud of himself.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Wonderful news! Congratulations!!


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Congratulations! How exciting! He is so adorable.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

well done Nano, that's quite the sniffer you have on yer snoot!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Super Nano - congrats


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations! Do you as the handler need any sort of permits or license too? Are there limits to how many truffles you are allowed to harvest?


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Congratulations! I share your love of watching my poodle use his nose to find hidden treasures. So much fun to watch that brain and snoot work together! Nano is so cute!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congrats to you and Nano! The $$ should start rolling in now!


----------



## LittleCloud (Apr 21, 2021)

Thank you everyone!



cowpony said:


> Congratulations! Do you as the handler need any sort of permits or license too? Are there limits to how many truffles you are allowed to harvest?



Yes, I need to get a license too and I have to have permission from the forest's owner to harvest, which means paying a high rental fee usually. But there is no limit to the amount.



94Magna_Tom said:


> Congrats to you and Nano! The $$ should start rolling in now!


I wish 
Unfortunately it has become too popular and the forest rental fees for the really good places have gone way up. So you have to work very hard to make a profit. My teacher who has been hunting for 20+ years told me she's planing to stop hunting professionally as it's just not fun or profitable anymore for them.
But if you can find someone who has a small forest and build a relationship it's possible to do it as a hobby.


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

Congratulations! That sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

LittleCloud said:


> Nano has gotten his license, he is now officially a truffle dog
> 
> He seemed to have issues with his sense of smell at one point, but it has since resolves. It was probably part of his learning curve, infact he finished best in his class.
> 
> ...


He sooo cute!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Very cool! Scent is one of a dog's best senses. It seems he just needed to learn the game to be confident.


----------



## LittleCloud (Apr 21, 2021)

lily cd re said:


> Very cool! Scent is one of a dog's best senses. It seems he just needed to learn the game to be confident.


I think he was a little confused about smelling it but not seeing it, it was right at the point where we starter burying it. He had a hard time pinpointing or would pass over it if he didn't find the scent strong enough. But once he figured it out, he became unstoppable


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Very cool now you have me wanting to train my dog for something like this. It is amazing to watch a dog work they love it. Shed antler hunting whitetail deer is a big thing in my area. You can craft so many things out of sheds. I'm wondering if I could train my dog to find morel mushrooms.


----------



## LittleCloud (Apr 21, 2021)

Antler hunting sounds very cool! Sadly we're not allowed to collect them here.

You definitely can teach them to find morels @Heartland2022. My trainer told a story of a dog who always went mushroom picking with his owner and after awhile started sniffing them out for them. No training needed
Dogs are smart


----------

